# Commissioning a solo recording



## vavaving (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm thinking of a harpsichord work of a few movements. Not intently at the moment, just wondering. What might it cost, generally? How to choose a performer? What else to consider?


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

The budget for my last CD was 45,000 euros!
It will probably cost you a lot less to do your harpsichord CD but one word of advice. Plan ahead! Absolutely everything should be researched from booking a copyist to writing the sleve notes.
Good luck!
FC


----------



## vavaving (Apr 20, 2009)




----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

That's a professional Classical orchestral CD with the London Chamber Orchestra. yours might be less since its just a solo instument. If you've not decided or even written what you're going to record it is difficult to budget. Then again you shouldn't be thinking about a recording at this stage! Write the music, get it played or play it yourself. Then if you think it will make a good CD try to find a sponser.
FC

PS Don't be facecious if you really wan't help. (it's not that I don't have a sense of humour but others that you may ask for help might not.) Think about it.


----------



## vavaving (Apr 20, 2009)

No wonder... It would be for a composer's work that has not been recorded yet, and sheet music is available. No plans for distribution of a CD, given that a personal-use recording is agreeable. Learning to perform it myself is a thought, but I may not enjoy the music at that point.


----------



## vavaving (Apr 20, 2009)

By the way, congratulations on your album. Wow! I get all excited when I make a compilation.


----------

